# How to convert saltwater tank to freshwater



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a saltwater tank how do I convert it to fresh water there is water in the saltwater tank


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have use tanks that were salt water prior to my getting them.
* I use the same process with any used tank.

I set them in the drive way on a piece of 3/4 plywood with shingles used to make it level.
then set the tank on 2" blue styrofoam (1/2 inch would work but I have some 2") and fill them 1/2 way up with hot water.
I use a scotchbrite pad to scrub the walls and bottom of the tank. Then continue filling it with water from the hose and then let it stand for several hour to see if there are any leaks.

then siphon or pump out the water.
Refill the tank with 1 cap full of bleach for every 10 gallons of water.
rub down the inside with a sponge and then drain again.

lay the tank on its side or end and make like a fireman<G>
Spray the heck out of the inside of the tank and rub down all the interior 2 or 3 times to be sure that you have washed out the bleach/salt/ or any harmful contents.

A hydrogen peroxide rinse is also a good idea.
Don't forget that most fish need some salt in the water.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive always just drained it, emptied it, rinsed it, and refilled it with fresh


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

if theres a buildup of coraline algae vinegar will remove it. give it a rinse with the hose and a cup of bleach, good to go


----------

